# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  bird harness

## filiposath

Ξέρει κανείς αν φέρνει κανένα pet shop στην αθήνα bird harness;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν νομίζω το δικό μου το είχαν στείλει από Αμερική.Μακάρι να υπάρχει και να μας πει κάποιος.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Και εγω οσο εψαχνα δεν βρηκα...
τελικα και εγω απο αμερικη το ειχα παρει...

----------


## Sissy

Σε πετ σοπ της Αθηνας (γνωριζω αρκετα) δεν υπαρχει....(να σκεφτεις πως ουτε σε πετ σοπ του Λονδινου δεν ειχα βρει και ειχα παει σε 6-7) 
Εγω τα αγορασα μεσω του ιντερνετ απο Αγγλια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οντως,ακομα και στην αμερικη απο οπου μου το εφερε φιλη μου πηγε πρωτα σε 2 που δεν το ειχαν και τελικα βρηκε απο το ιντερνετ!

----------


## Sunshine

Γράψτε "the parrot university" στο google και θα βρείτε των άνθρωπο (Steve) που τα φτιάχνει. Τα στέλνει χωρίς ταχυδρομικός κόστος. Είναι φοβερός τύπος.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γράψτε "the parrot university" στο google και θα βρείτε των άνθρωπο (Steve) που τα φτιάχνει. Τα στέλνει χωρίς ταχυδρομικός κόστος. Είναι φοβερός τύπος.


Αυτή είναι πολύ καλή πληροφορία Ρενάτε .Ευχαριστούμε.

----------

